# On This Week's Show 2021



## Kenbo

Here we are in another year and after a challenging year like 2020 has been, here's hoping that 2021 will be a lot better for everyone. I hope that, for those of you who tune in the to the show weekly, you will continue to enjoy it and find episode that interest you. Thanks so much for tuning in.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

I did glass etching a little while ago. Came out pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Thanks Kenbo. Great stuff!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Kenbo all great tips that I have never seen before. I love the hole saw hack

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Dude...that was one ofthe better tips n tricks video I have seen. Thanks Ken. I love the sandpaper jig the most.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Dude...that was one ofthe better tips n tricks video I have seen. Thanks Ken. I love the sandpaper jig the most.


I totally agree!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Trade ya' for this classic, some might call rustic version. But you'd have to throw in that big dump truck you're making just to make this a fair swap. People just don't want to part with jigs like this one but you do so much for woodworkers everywhere that I'm willing to let this one go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Another set of great tips, especially the thin strip jig

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Kenbo I know where you get those tins I used to get one a month too and like you, said HEY! These would be useful in the shop  One thought on this glue station...is there a resealable container that could be incorporated that you could use and then reseal removing the necessity of cleaning the tray and wasting glue. Then, when empty, all you would need to do is refill the container and seal it back up.


----------



## Kenbo

Lou Currier said:


> @Kenbo I know where you get those tins I used to get one a month too and like you, said HEY! These would be useful in the shop  One thought on this glue station...is there a resealable container that could be incorporated that you could use and then reseal removing the necessity of cleaning the tray and wasting glue. Then, when empty, all you would need to do is refill the container and seal it back up.


That's a great idea. I have a small piece of stock that is cut the same size as the foil dish. I put it on top during stages of the glue up so that the glue doesn't dry as quickly but even though I do that, I never thought of a sealable container. That's a great idea. Where were you when I was making this little unit?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Kenny, you knocked it out of the park again. I have a few of those (well, at least one), have looked at several of the others that are now on my list to get, and added others to my future list. Thanks!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Uuuhhhh ELEVEN!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

My grandson needs one of those.....on the day I leave.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I will be watching that one soon! Well I watch all yours anyway soo.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


>


"Oh my! That's sexy!"


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> "Oh my! That's sexy!"


You know it!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


> You know it!!!!!!!!!


That shows you I watched it to come up with that Kenbo quote!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


>

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> View attachment 206025


Jeez, what fun would THAT be? Anyone can buy one of those.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

I saw this pop up and said "What the heck?" Gotta check it out! LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Ken,
Please do one of these on the first part of that - actually casting the insect in the plastic. I asked for advice on that in the "Casting" section a couple months ago. Notice how the air expands out of the bug's body as the resin heats up? That causes the silvery sheen and that bubble leaking out of one end. I have several nice beetles from our days living in Panama I want to cast but I want to try to avoid that air expansion problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

DLJeffs said:


> Ken,
> Please do one of these on the first part of that - actually casting the insect in the plastic. I asked for advice on that in the "Casting" section a couple months ago. Notice how the air expands out of the bug's body as the resin heats up? That causes the silvery sheen and that bubble leaking out of one end. I have several nice beetles from our days living in Panama I want to cast but I want to try to avoid that air expansion problem.


This was an experiment for me and I can't say for sure how or why the air that was trapped in the butt blew apart like that. To be completely honest, I'm not sure how to prevent it from happening.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Has anyone tried warming the insect to 100f then applying a sealer. The bug should be cooling and drawing air in rather than expanding as it heats from the resin. Not a professional so this information is worth what you paid for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Has anyone tried warming the insect to 100f then applying a sealer. The bug should be cooling and drawing air in rather than expanding as it heats from the resin. Not a professional so this information is worth what you paid for it.


Haven't tried that. When my Dad and I cast bugs years ago he determined it was the exothermic heat from the epoxy causing the air to expand. So we did try putting the mold in an ice bath to slow the reaction. That helped but didn't prevent it. From the few web entries I could find it seems like the recommended process is to dip or coat the bug several times and let that dry before casting, and then do the casting in two or more steps depending on size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

That will help for sure since you wont have as high of a temperature with a thin coat. The heating thing is what they do with wooden boats to keep from bubbling with the epoxy coat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Nice! I dont have an I pad but that would solve gps for unlicensed drivers. Wont help the fellow I saw last weekend. Riding down the sidewalk on a unicycle texting with both hands! I was driving so 'no' no picture. 

I know. 
It didnt happen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>


Sad, 4 months into a new year before finding your show. So this metal rack, wow, heavy duty. Thin wall would work, but maybe harder to weld. Why did you leave the 3" corner stubs on top? They just seem to beckon getting caught on things for me. The open tubing, made me laugh. I have a few gallon buckets of various sized plastic plugs, square, rectangled and round. Rubber cane tips would work too. As for casters, they make inserts that would fit in the tubing you used. Assume you already had, didn't know or wanted the wheels further under.

I wondered why you cut lengths versus notching and bending the ends. You'd have less welding and the top stubs would be gone as well as the holes you dislike. 

All in all professional job, enjoyed the learning experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>


Question, why not extend the bottom sheet music shelf to meet in the center of the spline? Is it a visual balance issue or did you see an actual structural risk?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>


Been nearly 30 years since I helped do Crown Molding. We actually used a safety pin to verify where studs and joist were so we nailed into them. Air nailers were only for the high pay guys, pre-drill and nail was common. I think we mitered complex Crown, but not symmetrical crown. For that we ran it straight into the corner, square end, then coped the marriage piece to fit. Way longer time wise. Does anyone still do that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mr. Peet said:


> Been nearly 30 years since I helped do Crown Molding. We actually used a safety pin to verify where studs and joist were so we nailed into them. Air nailers were only for the high pay guys, pre-drill and nail was common. I think we mitered complex Crown, but not symmetrical crown. For that we ran it straight into the corner, square end, then coped the marriage piece to fit. Way longer time wise. Does anyone still do that?


Coping.yes
Safety pin. Not usually (double top plate takes care of it on smaller crown)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> Sad, 4 months into a new year before finding your show. So this metal rack, wow, heavy duty. Thin wall would work, but maybe harder to weld. Why did you leave the 3" corner stubs on top? They just seem to beckon getting caught on things for me. The open tubing, made me laugh. I have a few gallon buckets of various sized plastic plugs, square, rectangled and round. Rubber cane tips would work too. As for casters, they make inserts that would fit in the tubing you used. Assume you already had, didn't know or wanted the wheels further under.
> 
> I wondered why you cut lengths versus notching and bending the ends. You'd have less welding and the top stubs would be gone as well as the holes you dislike.
> 
> All in all professional job, enjoyed the learning experience.


The methods I show on the channel are merely suggestions and there are many other ways to do it other than the way I do. I left the upper studs because it gives me something to hold on to when I need to move it. It's been a great little firewood rack and you're right about the thinner wall material. A stick welder would blow through it much easier so I used the thicker walled steel. I find the notching and bending to be a bit of a pain and actually prefer to weld all the side. I enjoy welding so it's just another opportunity to get my slag fix in. LOL.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> Question, why not extend the bottom sheet music shelf to meet in the center of the spline? Is it a visual balance issue or did you see an actual structural risk?


Making the shelf extend to the spine make it protrude when the music stand is folded up. Instead of a flat profile where all the lower ledges line up when in storage, the shelves stick out an extra 1+ inches, making it take up more space when folded. Plus, I didn't like how it looked when the pieces didn't align.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> Been nearly 30 years since I helped do Crown Molding. We actually used a safety pin to verify where studs and joist were so we nailed into them. Air nailers were only for the high pay guys, pre-drill and nail was common. I think we mitered complex Crown, but not symmetrical crown. For that we ran it straight into the corner, square end, then coped the marriage piece to fit. Way longer time wise. Does anyone still do that?


Of course the still do the coping. It's mostly for solid wood molding like oak or other species. It's kind of a waste of time for MDF crown. Coping is time consuming but it is a skill for sure.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


> Of course the still do the coping. It's mostly for solid wood molding like oak or other species. It's kind of a waste of time for MDF crown. Coping is time consuming but it is a skill for sure.


Forgot you did say MDF, which likely would not cope as well as solid wood. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Thanks Ken. These are super. I feel so good, been using one of the ideas for a long time, the paper. Although when I run out of my plain paper, I will definitely loo for freezer paper.

I have to think more about the magnets, the are so useful. I have two on my lathe now. One for the chuck key, the other for my measuring dividers.

thanks!!!


----------



## Kenbo

Gdurfey said:


> Thanks Ken. These are super. I feel so good, been using one of the ideas for a long time, the paper. Although when I run out of my plain paper, I will definitely loo for freezer paper.
> 
> I have to think more about the magnets, the are so useful. I have two on my lathe now. One for the chuck key, the other for my measuring dividers.
> 
> thanks!!!


Glad that you found some of the tips useful. It's always nice to get positive feedback on the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>


On the Grizzly portable dust collectors we have, they have little tabs that stick out to hold the band in place. Put a piece of packing tape on the dust bag at each tab and just hook the bag on them. Bag is on year 3, so far, so good.


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> On the Grizzly portable dust collectors we have, they have little tabs that stick out to hold the band in place. Put a piece of packing tape on the dust bag at each tab and just hook the bag on them. Bag is on year 3, so far, so good.



Excellent idea. I love it. Thanks.


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>


I'm surprised you did not counter sink a rare earth magnet in the end of one of the fingers as an additional aid. Either on the inside or on the outside as both could serve purpose.


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> I'm surprised you did not counter sink a rare earth magnet in the end of one of the fingers as an additional aid. Either on the inside or on the outside as both could serve purpose.


You are not the first to suggest this and it is an excellent suggestion that for some reason, didn't cross my mind. It will be added though.


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I need to make this!! My roll is standing up next to my bench where it falls over all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Ken, I just finished watching the uke build and was wondering how you put the strings through the saddle. I didn’t see it on the video.


----------



## Kenbo

Lou Currier said:


> Ken, I just finished watching the uke build and was wondering how you put the strings through the saddle. I didn’t see it on the video.



Hey Lou.
At around the 8:20 mark of part 3 of the cigar box ukulele series, I drill 4 holes in the bridge before completing the scrolling of the eagle bridge shape. Those 4 holes are to accommodate the strings. The actual stringing of the ukulele was never included because I just went under the assumption that people who were attempting to make this instrument were knowledgeable about changing or tying ukulele strings. There is a short video here 



 on how to tie them and the method shown can be used for the bridge that I have made in this series. I hope this helps. 
It sounds like I should make a video for the Tuesday episode of the show on how to tie ukulele strings and how to string the instrument.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Kenbo said:


> Hey Lou.
> At around the 8:20 mark of part 3 of the cigar box ukulele series, I drill 4 holes in the bridge before completing the scrolling of the eagle bridge shape. Those 4 holes are to accommodate the strings. The actual stringing of the ukulele was never included because I just went under the assumption that people who were attempting to make this instrument were knowledgeable about changing or tying ukulele strings. There is a short video here
> 
> 
> 
> on how to tie them and the method shown can be used for the bridge that I have made in this series. I hope this helps.
> It sounds like I should make a video for the Tuesday episode of the show on how to tie ukulele strings and how to string the instrument.


Thanks...perfect.


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


>



@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

So in the middle of making a wood model with more detail than anything I thought was possible you built the falcon? @Kenbo you are broken!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> So in the middle of making a wood model with more detail than anything I thought was possible you built the falcon? @Kenbo you are broken!



Yup. If by "broken" you mean that I always have to be doing something and always be on the move.....then yes, I am definitely broken. I needed something to do in the house when I wasn't in the shop. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> Yup. If by "broken" you mean that I always have to be doing something and always be on the move.....then yes, I am definitely broken. I needed something to do in the house when I wasn't in the shop. LOL.


You have a wife...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

That truck model is just amazing. Thanks for demonstrating the completed model. 

Do we need to pass around the hat so you can get a haircut? You're looking a little scruffy.


----------



## Kenbo

DLJeffs said:


> That truck model is just amazing. Thanks for demonstrating the completed model.
> 
> Do we need to pass around the hat so you can get a haircut? You're looking a little scruffy.


Nah. I cut my own hair so you'd just be contributing to my wood fund. LOL


----------



## DLJeffs

Okay, there will be no hat passing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

He had to grow his hair longer to protect his scalp from all the head scratching he did on all those cogs and gears YIKES!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


>


Whack-O-Meter LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


>


Made mine yesterday. gonna make my son one today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> Made mine yesterday. gonna make my son one today


Awesome. I hope you guys like them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>


Every time I look at it, I think about a Whale bank, don't see it, turn it up side down.


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> Every time I look at it, I think about a Whale bank, don't see it, turn it up side down.


I can definitely see that. Maybe I will have to adapt the pattern and make a whale bank......that flies. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Karl_TN

Wildthings said:


> Whack-O-Meter LOL


@Kenbo, Here’s a fraction calculator template with the decimal places added. Beats making one from scratch.

https://www.evilmadscientist.com/2007/make-your-own-1952-fraction-of-an-inch-adding-machine/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Karl_TN said:


> @Kenbo, Here’s a fraction calculator template with the decimal places added. Beats making one from scratch.
> 
> https://www.evilmadscientist.com/2007/make-your-own-1952-fraction-of-an-inch-adding-machine/


While I appreciate you posting this Karl, I've already gone through the pain of making a computer template of a calculator and offer it for free on the show. I do appreciate you trying to help though. Thanks.


----------



## Karl_TN

Kenbo said:


> While I appreciate you posting this Karl, I've already gone through the pain of making a computer template of a calculator and offer it for free on the show. I do appreciate you trying to help though. Thanks



You mentioned the fractional template took many hours to create, and then said viewers could modify your template to include decimals. Just mentioning the link to a template with decimals in case you wanted to pass along the link under your video.

Btw, I enjoyed your instructional video showing how the calc works. Taught me something new today. Thanks for all the hard work putting this video together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Karl_TN said:


> You mentioned the fractional template took many hours to create, and then said viewers could modify your template to include decimals. Just mentioning the link to a template with decimals in case you wanted to pass along the link under your video.
> 
> Btw, I enjoyed your instructional video showing how the calc works. Taught me something new today. Thanks for all the hard work putting this video together.



It would definitely avoid having to modify mine for the decimals equivalent for sure. It's also much smaller than mine which would make storing it much easier. Thanks again for posting it Karl. It's very much appreciated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Kenbo said:


> It would definitely avoid having to modify mine for the decimals equivalent for sure. It's also much smaller than mine which would make storing it much easier. Thanks again for posting it Karl. It's very much appreciated.


@Kenbo, I thought the same thing about the small size but wondered if someone could blow it up to take up a full page during printing, or capture the picture and then blow it up with another tool like Paint. I might this later when I have some time to play around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Kenbo said:


>


@Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'd like to get a round tuit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd like to get a round tuit!


Send me an email. I'll send you the pattern.


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>


That was a thick walled pumpkin. Can't say we ever had to thin the walls. Did you cook the seeds? We always cut out the top as kids. When I got married, I was informed, that was wrong and to cut out the bottom. Does make more sense on several levels for several applications.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> That was a thick walled pumpkin. Can't say we ever had to thin the walls. Did you cook the seeds? We always cut out the top as kids. When I got married, I was informed, that was wrong and to cut out the bottom. Does make more sense on several levels for several applications.


The pumpkins around here are always thick walled. Maybe something to do with the region they are grown. I have no idea as I'm not a pumpkin growing kind of guy. LOL. As for the seeds, my wife always roasts them will some spices on them and then snack on them for the next couple of weeks. They are a tasty treat for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Lou Currier

Kenbo said:


>


How about these  








Milk Jug Skulls


Milk Jug Skulls: These skulls are made with the gallon size milk, water or ice tea jugs! The plastic jug is melted and shaped over a master skull.




www.instructables.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Kenbo said:


>


Love this! Wish I had this 45 years ago when I was at school. We tossed washers incessantly - all four years of my matriculation! We set up the court outside my dorm window. We'd play into the wee hours of the night sometimes - we set up lights and I set my stereo speakers in my window for entertainment. Our court was merely cans sunk into the dirt. Over time, the dirt surrounding the cans would get chipped out. There were two type of pitchers (we called it pitching washers) ones who were deadeye (like Lil Mikey) and could "hole in one" and the other dirty rotten scabs were the sliders. When the court got chipped up enough, it kinda made a funnel to the can and all one had to do was slide the washer and the "funnel" would get them close or in - little skill needed - even drunk Aggies could do good! This could stop them dirty rotten scabs! You know, looking back, I have no idea whatsoever, why we did not come up with something like this!! It's been a while since I pitched, but still have my set of wershers from the old days! Lil Aggie Mikey got them from a jobsite on campus during his sophomore year - ----- he asked for them! His major was Building Construction (BC) and BCer's had a Code of Standards to live by! Even Lil Aggie Mikey's stereo etagere' (CMU blocks and old form boards) was asked for - of course the superintendent was rather amused as he wasn't used to someone asking! Maybe in my retirement I can become "King Wersher Pitcher of the World!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Kenbo

Mike Hill said:


> Love this! Wish I had this 45 years ago when I was at school. We tossed washers incessantly - all four years of my matriculation! We set up the court outside my dorm window. We'd play into the wee hours of the night sometimes - we set up lights and I set my stereo speakers in my window for entertainment. Our court was merely cans sunk into the dirt. Over time, the dirt surrounding the cans would get chipped out. There were two type of pitchers (we called it pitching washers) ones who were deadeye (like Lil Mikey) and could "hole in one" and the other dirty rotten scabs were the sliders. When the court got chipped up enough, it kinda made a funnel to the can and all one had to do was slide the washer and the "funnel" would get them close or in - little skill needed - even drunk Aggies could do good! This could stop them dirty rotten scabs! You know, looking back, I have no idea whatsoever, why we did not come up with something like this!! It's been a while since I pitched, but still have my set of wershers from the old days! Lil Aggie Mikey got them from a jobsite on campus during his sophomore year - ----- he asked for them! His major was Building Construction (BC) and BCer's had a Code of Standards to live by! Even Lil Aggie Mikey's stereo etagere' (CMU blocks and old form boards) was asked for - of course the superintendent was rather amused as he wasn't used to someone asking! Maybe in my retirement I can become "King Wersher Pitcher of the World!"
> View attachment 218638




This is a fantastic story Mike. I love it. Thanks a ton for sharing it with me. Who knows, if you are ever in my area, we will have to see if Lil Mikey still has what it takes to sink the "hole in one". LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Kenbo said:


>


My buddy gave me one of these he had that didn't work right. The tilt mechanism slipped and wouldn't move the tables. I opened the back and sort of figured out how it worked and everything seemed to be in place. I see you wrap the string around the dowel 3 times. This one only takes the string around once. I'll re-tie it, using your method and maybe it'll work better. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Kenbo

DLJeffs said:


> My buddy gave me one of these he had that didn't work right. The tilt mechanism slipped and wouldn't move the tables. I opened the back and sort of figured out how it worked and everything seemed to be in place. I see you wrap the string around the dowel 3 times. This one only takes the string around once. I'll re-tie it, using your method and maybe it'll work better. Thanks for posting this.


Glad the video was helpful to you. I hope you are able to fix your friend's labyrinth. They really are a lot of fun.


----------

